# Mediterranean diet



## Hels1182 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi,
Myself and husband and finally been given the go ahead for our third round of IVF... following 3 miscarriages. Our consultant has said that there is strong evidence to suggest that a Mediterranean diet enhances chances of treatment. Does anyone have any experience or ideas of food plans to follow. There are so many ideas that are shared and promoted to give a better chance of success I am confused at which ones do actually work. Any advice much appreciated 🙏 👍


----------



## Tryingformyfirst (May 23, 2021)

Hi Hels1182. I don't have meal plans as such but was also told of the Mediterranean diet - I've also had a consultation with Melanie Brown who specialises in nutrition for fertility. She has an egg and sperm salad and other recipes on her website https://www.wellbeingsisters.com/mels-signature-egg-and-sperm-salad/

From the diet plan she set out for me and DH we are focussing on eating lots of salads with watercress or rocket (these help prevent dna fragmentation). Also seeds and nuts for protein. Fish twice a week. Low sugar. We also both eat porridge for breakfast with berries (blueberries, raspberry's, strawberry's) and I add flaxseed or you can add any seeds really for protein. Melanie Brown really highlights watercress as the best food for creating healthy sperm and eggs so if you try any of this I'd recommend that. It doesn't taste fantastic but I try to eat some every day.

Good luck with your treatment!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

In this post you will find recommendations of best fertility experts as well as their views on diets and what you need to eat. Hope this helps.


----------

